# Generic Cytomel versus Brand



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi!

In the off chance that I can get my endo to prescribe Cytomel for me, is there a big difference efficacy-wise in brand versus generic? I take Synthroid and have been told not to take generic T4, as I can never be assured that I will get the same manufacturer each refill. Is it the same with Cytomel - or can I get away with the much less expensive generic?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Hi!
> 
> In the off chance that I can get my endo to prescribe Cytomel for me, is there a big difference efficacy-wise in brand versus generic? I take Synthroid and have been told not to take generic T4, as I can never be assured that I will get the same manufacturer each refill. Is it the same with Cytomel - or can I get away with the much less expensive generic?


I had to take Cytomel during the period that Armour was off the market and I am here to tell you, that my experience was/is that Brand name is best. Very expensive though. I almost croaked.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm so glad to be getting Armour. My insurance doesn't cover it, but it costs about the same as synthroid. Is there a reason why you're hoping for Cytomel over Armour? Are you thinking your doc might be more agreeable to it?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't think the doctor will go for Armour. I know he is open to Cytomel, so... I am going that route, depending on what my labs show.

Andros - you almost croaked from the Cytomel, or the PRICE of the Cytomel? Do tell!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I don't think the doctor will go for Armour. I know he is open to Cytomel, so... I am going that route, depending on what my labs show.
> 
> Andros - you almost croaked from the Cytomel, or the PRICE of the Cytomel? Do tell!


ROLF!!! Ha ha!! The price, of course. But, while the Cytomel got me through, I started to go down hill. I am soooooooooooooooooo glad to have my Armour back. Feeling much better now!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am convinced that continuing on Synthroid would have been a direct path to me being totally disabled. I'm not sure if Cytomel would have helped, but Armour has made a huge difference. I had to can all my docs and find someone who would prescribe Armour.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My endo says that many generic products are satisfactory but NOT thyroid meds. She likes her patients to take name brands if they can afford it.

Renee


----------

